# co2 systems questions



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have heard that sumo co2 systems are good quality so i am concisdering one for a 125g.
First question is an "ideal" valve the best option or would a swaglok valve bee good? I would rather go with the ideal if its better in the long run.
second: do i need a ph controler or would :

"The SuMo Premier Controllable CO2 Regulator Package includes: 

Electric solenoid valve with red LED to signal the valve is powered on
Five feet of high quality flexible CO2 tubing
A brass check valve 
Your choice of Ideal or Swagelok metering valve"

be everything i need (plus tank and diffuser).

another thing, what size tank would be best?
the tank is in a bedroom so worst case senerio, a 10 or 20lbs tank leaks all co2 out over night when a person is sleeping . would that amount of co2 have any health hazards (assuming the tank was full)?

what are other good co2 regulators or packages?
anybody have some pics of their co2 setups so i can get a better grasp of the overall setup?
the main reason i want co2 is im gettign algae and i just cant get the plants to as good as i want them, excell helped abit, however its just not practical in the long run.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> ... what are other good co2 regulators ...


You can build yourself a dual stage regulator. Here are some Victor models that I have.

Front Shot









Rear Shot









Green Leaf Aquariums offers one that is already built.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

is it cheaper to build the regulators yourself? What parts are needed and where do does one obtain them?


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought it was cheaper to build one by myself till I found one by aquatech of California for 64 bucks. Its not dual stage but if your worried about that you can always add another tap before the needle valve. It came with a solenoid 2 gauges and a needle valve. No bubble counter though. I got a glass one with a check valve for 6.20 shipped. 

You don't have to get a pH controller but if you don't you should get a drop checker. This measures the amount of co2 in your water with a color chart. Green leaf's look really nice (just got mine 2 days ago)
I don't have a pH checker but I will probably invest in one when I get a bigger tank since my tank is just 29 gallons. 

About the co2 just leave the door open to the room or you can get a co2 leak checker and every so often check for leaks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

dj2606 said:


> is it cheaper to build the regulators yourself? What parts are needed and where do does one obtain them?


Those 3 Victor dual stage regulators that I built in the pictures above cost me $80 to $200 including shipping.

I purchased the regulators on eBay for $40 to $80 including shipping. The Victor chrome ones are mint condition used dual stage CO2 regulators from a hospital. The Victor brass one is a brand new 0781-3575 VTS253D-320 CO2 dual stage regulator. It has a list price of $380.77 at J&R. I sure wouldn't purchase one at that price for aquarium use, $80 isn't that bad though.

I purchased the stainless steel Swagelok SS-31RF2 metering valve for 99¢ plus shipping on eBay. My local Swagelok dealer's list price is $134.18. That was a good deal too.

I got the solenoids, Ideal metering valves, bubble counter, brass parts and non hardening pipe joint compound from SuMo, Green Leaf Aquariums, Clippard, a local plumbing supply and Lowe's. Rex Grigg sells these parts too.

They are very easy to build. Rex has a very good DIY article showing how to build them.

If you ever get a chance to use a dual stage regulator, I'm sure that you will like it.

*Links*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/59190-making-co2-system-2.html#post448267
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72328-victor-co2-regulator-pimp-club.html

*GLA Victor dual stage regulator for sale*
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/victor-dual-regulator.html



Left C said:


> How do you like your Victor dual stage regulator?





fordtrannyman said:


> I love it!
> I have it set up with a DIY 3-way manifold using some cheap needle valves.
> When I first noticed the initial high side pressure drop from 900 to 600 psi, I kept a close eye on the low side-(Initial setting of 5psi). 3 days later 400 psi and the low side didn't budge. It wasn't until the tank was near empty (200 psi), that I had to adjust the low side to get every bit of C02 possible. This Regulator is not only very precise, but it got me another week of C02 and NO END OF TANK DUMP.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I have heard that sumo co2 systems are good quality so i am concisdering one for a 125g.
> First question is an "ideal" valve the best option or would a swaglok valve bee good? I would rather go with the ideal if its better in the long run.
> second: do i need a ph controler or would :
> 
> ...


These I think are the best of the best but some may debate. You will not go wrong with these:

Ok from someone who has tried a few of those needle valve/bubble counter/check valve "Rube Golberg" things, here is really the only regulator I would buy because it is the only regulator designed specifically for the aquarium plant grower:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_Electronic_Co2_Regulator_p/co2.htm

It is expensive but since your going for a 125gal tank you are not thinking cheap. This regulator has everything built into it including a bubble counter, check valve, and solenoid. You control the flow with an extremely accurate electronic potentiometer, not a needle valve.

I would get 2 x 5# CO2 tanks each one should last a couple of months at least; so, you always have one ready when you need it. A 5 pounder if it goes will not produce excessive CO2 levels in your room (Unless you have a very small bedroom).

As for controller (yes you need one) this is super, I have one and it controls CO2 +/- 2 ppm the UltraLife MC101:
http://www.ultralifedirect.com/HTML/ph&orpcontrol.htm

You might get it cheaper at you Local Fish Store so ask them.

I would not use a diffuser as they are in your tank and look ugly. I would use an in-line reactor. These you have to connect to a power filter. I'll recommend one later. Here is a great reactor, the Aqua-Medic Co2 Reactor 1000. You can find it a lot of places and do not have to get it at Aquarium plants.com:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/am-73011.htm

If you don't already have one the best Canister filter (for a 125 gal you may want two of these) is debatable but I'd go with a Fluval 405. Here is one but you can find them everywhere: 
http://www.marineandreef.com/Hagen_Fluval_405_Canister_Filter_p/rcg10216.htm

You haven't gotten there yet but you will probably want a UV Sterilizer. I have a helix Max there available lots of places:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Helix_Max_Aquarium_UV_Sterilizer_p/am77899


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

ray-the-pilot said:


> These I think are the best of the best but some may debate. You will not go wrong with these:
> 
> Ok from someone who has tried a few of those needle valve/bubble counter/check valve "Rube Golberg" things, here is really the only regulator I would buy because it is the only regulator designed specifically for the aquarium plant grower:
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_Electronic_Co2_Regulator_p/co2.htm
> ...


Most of this is rubbish. You do not NEED a CO2 controller and you do not NEED the electronic potentiometer. Thousands and thousands of hobbyists have had much, much sucess without both of these items. Get one if you _WANT _and if you have the money. Make your desicions wisely.


----------

